# Kayak Fishing



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

Here are a few pics of my kayak. Been doing alot of big lake fishing on both Huron and Michigan. I have a large pond at my house and my kids love paddling around it. I can see myself purchasing more in the future. The yak has been so much fun and it allows me to travel all over Michigan to get my fishing fix


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice choice on the Malibu! I have the same kayak and it's extremely well suited for fishing and diving. They are not the fastest fishing kayak out there, but they offer the greatest amount of usable surface area and storage and are incredibly stable. I can stand up in mine and sit side saddle very easily. 

The only problem I have had with the Stealth is that the hatches are not quite as water tight as they should be. On a rough day out in the big water I used to pick up at least a few quarts of water in the hull. To correct the problem I moved the rivets holding the front hatch tie downs further onto the body of the kayak. I also added a 12v bilge pump which I normally only use after I get the kayak home to remove any water (Mostly from washing it down).


----------

